
Persistent PostgreSQL inside Docker - myacce
https://crondev.com/persistent-postgresql-inside-docker/
======
jmnicolas
A benchmark to see how much perfs you loose by virtualizing Postgres would
have been nice.

~~~
kennu
It would be interesting. But I would also note that Docker doesn't do
virtualization. It uses e.g. mount namespaces to mount an existing Linux
volume inside the container ([http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man7/namespaces.7.html](http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man7/namespaces.7.html)).

------
koffiezet
Isn't this docker 101?

